# 2010 Rogue whining/hydaulic type noise?



## btvbill (Aug 12, 2012)

Just purchased a used 2010 Rogue with 20,000 miles but noticed that after driving it for awhile (particularly on a hot day) there is a whining, almost hydraulic sound in the rear end. It happens sporadically and sometimes is quite loud. Seems to happen more when backing up or taking off from a stop position. Brought in back to the dealership and they drove and confirmed the noise. However, once in the service department, it didn't make the noise for the mechanic. It's been back to the shop twice and they could not hear or fix it.
Any ideas what it could be? We're worried about the transmission. Thanks.


----------

